# Hair stylist earnings europe



## dninja

Hi ladies and gents,
I've signed up especially for my girlfriend. I really want to immigrate as I have many opportunities in europe. Currently we live in South Africa. My girl is very worried about the amount she can earn as a hair stylist in Germany / Switzerland and Europe in general. (she is actually german, but I'm south african)

She has 10 years experience in the top salons in Cape Town, now owns her own thriving salon and is the talk of the town. I, and all her clients (and their friends) are amazed by her talent. Now I'm posting out of desperation to find out the cold hard truth if hair stylists really do earn that little in Europe. I've searched all over but can't find much on this. Can you help? And also, how hard is it moneywise to start your own salon? Her talent, skill and experience is of the highest.

Any help from you guys would be very much appreciated.

All the best,
William


----------



## James3214

William,
Your post reminded me of a German TV series that focuses on Germans who move abroad.
It's not your 'girl' is it?
Der Tausch: Südafrika oder Deutschland - wo lebt es sich besser?
In the answer to your question, I think unless they are talented (and can charge more) they do earn a lot less.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Your girlfriend sounds like a very successful small business owner and if she moves she'll basically have to start all over. Being employed as a hair stylist in Germany is generally very poorly paid and her foreign experience will not count for much and will need to establish a new client base here.

Unless she moves to an area where she already has a strong expat client base who'd not only use her services, but also recommend her to all their friends and associates, she is professionally much better off where she is.

The two of you need to decide whether she is willing to give her business to follow you to Europe. 

I would recommend taking a look at Groupon in order to get an idea of the type of Geiz ist geil deals currently available in Germany.


----------



## lirum

It really depends on where you want to move! Income in Switzerland is really different to Germany etc.
It's never easy to open up a new business especially if she wants to work self employed but there is a lot of potential in the risk otherwise nobody would start a new business!


----------



## Gfplux

I live in Luxembourg where the prices are high and many of the stylists come accross the borders each day to work.
One of the high end salons is the chain/franchise Dessange. There web site Salon DESSANGE | Salon de coiffure | Salon de beauté

Your girlfriend would be familiar with this brand. A franchise might be the way to go.


----------

